Ask HN: What is the best Noah's Ark vessel with current technology? - roschdal
======
PaulHoule
[https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Aether_Paradise](https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Aether_Paradise)

------
verdverm
Starship by SpaceX could be an answer

